# vanilla-sources 2.6.12-rc4 warning [SOLVED] in 2.6.12-rc5

## Cintra

Anyone thinking of trying this soon should make sure of a good backup first.

I tried it first on my jfs gentoo partition, did my usual make oldconfig, answered the one or two differences between -rc4 and -rc3 config and tried it.

Lots of printouts during boot, logged in to kde OK, but none of my usual partitions had mounted or were mountable. Compared rc4's  .config with rc3 and they were identical but for a new printk= and bug= option in Kernel hacking.

Tried to reboot.. no go, had to reset. Rebooted to console only this time.

Restored partition!

Mvh

----------

## codergeek42

I had a few Ext3 journal issues too. For some reason something tried to mount /home and /usr readonly while they were in heavy use. A reboot+fsck fixed that though. Very odd. *shrug*

----------

## Cintra

I was unable to use rc3 after the above, thats why a restore was made. At least I know my jfs backup restores OK now  :Wink: 

Am in the process of updating rc3 again with -uD world and will try again when that checks OK, and has been backed up..

mvh

Edit: Ok, I re-emerged 2.6.12-rc4 and tried again - the following is the error from dmesg.. hopefully it will mean something to someone. 

Btw just to emphasise, this happens on a JFS partition. Haven't tried one of my reiser partitions yet..

```
May  8 13:25:25 p4pe syslog-ng[8007]: syslog-ng version 1.6.5 starting

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe syslog-ng[8007]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe rc4)

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe EIP is at reiserfs_panic+0x51/0x76

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe eax: 000000fb   ebx: c04082af   ecx: 000029f2   edx: c04ba801

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe esi: 00000000   edi: 00000140   ebp: ee8b1d78   esp: ee8b1bcc

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe Process mount (pid: 4541, threadinfo=ee8b0000 task=eee20590)

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe Stack: c0413bc0 c04082af c0553fa0 ffffffff ffffffff c03f2d8d c01ba03f 00000000

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe c0418760 000011bd 000002ad c03f2e0c 00000000 00000001 ee8b1d7c c01b8b0b

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe ef128000 ffffffff 00000000 ee8b0000 ee8b0000 ee8b0000 ee8b0000 ee8b0000

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe Call Trace:

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe [<c01ba03f>] search_by_key+0x148a/0x1c44

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe [<c01b8b0b>] is_tree_node+0x6c/0x71

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe [<c013ecf8>] __alloc_pages+0x173/0x3d8

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe [<c011a0a6>] call_console_drivers+0x67/0x13b

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe [<c01ad201>] finish_unfinished+0x9f/0x3a2

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe [<c012e1a5>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x57

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe [<c01c516f>] do_journal_end+0x800/0x973

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe [<c02600c7>] vsprintf+0x27/0x2b

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe [<c01af96d>] reiserfs_fill_super+0x6c6/0x77e

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe [<c01a1591>] reiserfs_init_locked_inode+0x0/0x16

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe [<c015f82e>] sb_set_blocksize+0x2e/0x5e

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe [<c015f1f8>] get_sb_bdev+0xe0/0x145

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe [<c01742dc>] alloc_vfsmnt+0x9c/0xd1

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe [<c01afa91>] get_super_block+0x2f/0x36

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe [<c01af2a7>] reiserfs_fill_super+0x0/0x77e

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe [<c015f46c>] do_kern_mount+0x63/0xe9

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe [<c0175437>] do_new_mount+0x9e/0xf7

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe [<c0175b27>] do_mount+0x19d/0x1bb

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe [<c0175933>] copy_mount_options+0x60/0xb7

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe [<c0175ef4>] sys_mount+0x9f/0xd7

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe [<c0102a27>] sysenter_past_esp+0x54/0x75

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe Code: 24 8d be 40 01 00 00 e8 e2 fc ff ff 85 f6 89 d8 c7 44 24 08 a0 3f 55 c0 c7 04 24 c0 3b 41 c0 0f 45 c7 89 44 24 04 e8 9e 9a f6 ff <0f> 0b 6a 01 72 88 40 c0 85 f6 c7 44 24 08 a0 3f 55 c0 c7 04 24

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe <6>USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe PCI: Found IRQ 4 for device 0000:00:1d.0

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe PCI: Sharing IRQ 4 with 0000:01:00.0

May  8 13:25:25 p4pe PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

```

After the errors, the system loads KDE OK, but reiser partitions are unmountable.

Rebooting, doesn't  :Sad: 

But fsck -t jfs /dev/hdb3 works OK..

...

----------

## Cintra

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> I had a few Ext3 journal issues too. For some reason something tried to mount /home and /usr readonly while they were in heavy use. A reboot+fsck fixed that though. Very odd. *shrug*

 

Do you have any reiserfs partitions?

mvh

----------

## codergeek42

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> Do you have any reiserfs partitions?mvh

 Nope. All eight of my partitions are Ext3. Perhaps this a ReiserFS-specific occurence?

----------

## Cintra

Third time lucky.. 

Looking through dmesg I decided to turn off the following which were set:

```
# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set
```

At the same time I unmerged cryptsetup and device-mapper which I no longer saw a need for, and this time 2.6.12-rc4 came straight up. 

I'll take some time tomorrow to find out which of these was the real cause..

Mvh

Edit: 1) re-emerged cryptsetup and device-mapper, rebooted, no problem, removed them again.

        2) CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK=y was compiled in again, and the same problem returned  <<

[Bug 91968] https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=91968

Edit 3: Added to the above bug ..on 2.6.12-rc4 when 

```
CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=y 
```

my voip handset no longer works, however, using 

```
CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m
```

 all is well.

NB! 2.6.12-rc3 works OK with =y

----------

## Dr. Z

Thanks Cintra, I had a ReiserFS 3 root partition which would not mount and this worked for me.  As soon as I unset ReiserFS debugging everything started fine.

----------

## Cintra

 *Dr. Z wrote:*   

> Thanks Cintra, I had a ReiserFS 3 root partition which would not mount and this worked for me.  As soon as I unset ReiserFS debugging everything started fine.

 

Thanks for the feedback Dr. Z.. 

I haven't tried with debug on my reiser root partitions yet, fearing worse than I experienced on my JFS root partition. Good to hear it wasn't a catastrophe

Mvh

----------

## Cintra

vanilla-sources-2.6.12-rc5 has fixed the above problem

I'm running with CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK=y again OK

Mvh

----------

